# Boise Knife Show October 28-30



## Burl Source (Oct 18, 2011)

This will be the 2nd year for the Rocky Mountain Knife show in Boise Idaho at the Expo fairgrounds.

I was there last year and I have to say it was the most fun and the busiest I have ever been at a custom knife show. There were some kitchen knives as well as every other kind of knife you can imagine. 

Several times there were customers bringing knife makers to my tables to pick out handle material for kitchen knives they were having custom made. It was kind of fun helping with their selections. A couple wanted matching pieces, others wanted different woods that would still go well with each other.

Even if you are only interested in kitchen knives I think you would find the Boise show to be an enjoyable experience. You will be amazed at the knives these guys create.

*The website for the Rocky Mountain Knife Show is here.*

I hope to see some of you guys there.
You can't miss me. I will have a few tables of unusual wood along the wall in the back corner. I'll be the funny looking old guy with a ponytail and beard in desperate need of trimming.


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 20, 2011)

Basically a hippy with cool wood?


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 20, 2011)

Have fun, Mark. Should be good for wood sales there. -M


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 20, 2011)

Mike Davis said:


> Basically a hippy with cool wood?


 
No...... I just had to let my hair grow so the locals would stop thinking I was a tourist. I think I am one of the 7 people in town that doesn't grow or smoke pot.
But I did go to the Hemp Fest this year. Lots of good bands played. 
There was a lady selling brownies. I have a sweet tooth with a weakness for chocolate. She said they were killer chocolate brownies. Dang thing about made my eyeballs roll backwards in my head. I should have known better.


----------

